# Bombs And Passes And PIFs. Oh MY!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

*Tasting Panel Participation:*
It is important to follow the rules on the Tasting Panels. There is a seperate note concerning these, but it never hurts to review them. These tie in directly to the "Etiquette Of Bombing" which follows.
001> That member must do review in a timely manner such as within two weeks of reciept or the member will not be asked to participate in any tasting panels in the future.
002> That member must pick one person that they have not bombed and bomb that person within 3 weeks of the reciept of the cigars for the tasting panel. No requirements but I leave this to good judgement. You will be able to see the address for that participant in their profile after you have at least 10 post on CigarLive. We do this so the adresses are not open to people that do not participate. (A good way to find somebody to bomb for this is to look at the Wish List Thread. http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=294)

*The Etiquette Of Bombing:*
001> It is customary (but not necessary) to post a Delivery Confirmation Number (called DC for short) in the Cigar Bombs Forum warning the general public that you are bombing somebody. You don't have to say whom and you don't really have to do this if you prefer to remain well hidden, but it's fun to see these types of posts...
002> When you RECEIVE a bomb and you know who it's from please post a public Thank You and *always* assign an iTrader Notice to the sender.
003> There's already a thread in CigarLive concerning the public posting of descriptions and/or pictures of what you receive. http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t1091-new-rule.html Just make sure that the other party agrees with whatever you do in this regard.

*The Etiquette Of Passes:*
001> Before sending the Box Pass to the next person on the Pass_List, please make sure that person will be available to receive them. If they are going to be out of town for a month, it might be best to re-arrange the Pass_Order so the box doesn't end up sitting around waiting for a long time.
002> Each Pass is different and has different forms of noting what you Take from and Put into the box. Please try to be accurate as possible in noting this so as to avoid confusion.

*The Etiquette Of Packing:*
001> Please separate sticks without cello from those that are in cello to prevent damage. A lot of people are using the three or five finger cigar zipper bags for this purpose.
002> It's best to double-bag cigars to prevent excessive wetness or dryness from effecting what you're sending; also to prevent "Letter-Carrier Problems" from occurring.
003> Bubble-wrap is your friend! Or old Thompsons catalogues, or newspapers, or the dreaded styrofoam peanuts... These items prevent cigars from rattling around and getting damaged.
004> Don't try to over-stuff a package as that will damage expensive cigars. It's best to have a layer of packing material all the way around what you're sending.

*The Etiquette Of Shipping:*
001> Priority Mail with a Delivery Confirmation is the preferred way to send stuff. The DC cost is FREE if you use the USPS on-line postage service.
002> Do not make Squid's mistake and send packages to yourself! <G> I'll explain how foolish I felt in a different thread...
003> Properly address packages to the recipient; but if you choose to not put a return address that's alright of course.

NOTE: The above may change over time, as suggestions or comments occur. -Squid


----------

